# Area Searches



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thoughts on doing *area searches* to increase bite work interest in PPDs and PSDs...
Cut the dog loose and give some distance from the handler, allow the dog to problem solve on its own and then bite on the find. :-k


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> A method I use to give my dogs some motivation is an exercise I learned from a SAR person in Washington. I have modified it a little (distance).

> Quarry is hiding in large field out of sight quite a distance away from the K-9 team. Team approaches and a sign is given. Quarry jumps up screaming, swinging a stick or firing one round runs to another location drops for a second or 2 jumps back up and screams while running to another. After he is out of sight the K-9 is turned away from the field and the quarry moves closer in from the last location the dog observed. the K-9 is turned around, warnings are given with a wait between each warning and prior to being released, and finally the dog is released. As he is hurdling toward the last known location he hits the scent cone and I have had some actually trip over their feet and roll on the ground when they scent the guy at a different location than they memorized. 

> A couple of these and you can't fool him into running out and anxiously scenting the quarry.

> It always seems to pick up my teams morale, especially the K-9s! It is also an awesome sight to observe from the top of the hills we use for this exercise.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

thats how we train for open searches, building searches

over time the wind up is faded out and the dog is sent in cold so to speak. Its good in wooded area so the only track going in is the suspect, the dogs gets the crim straight away in his hiding as the only scent is his


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Phil interesting idea! Something like that can be done where we train, using hedgerows and moving backwards towards the Christmas trees and pond area. Will try it in two weeks and see. Sounds great and thanks.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

There's nothing more enjoyable and educating than watching a free roaming dog dog search for bad guys. They are not hindered by a leash and can move to where the wind takes them. It's so much easier to read the head snaps and the body language is all telling. Some are cheaters and will track a guy as well as air scent but at the end of the day its all about them being successful.

If you want to know how certain terrain affects the scent cone then this is the best way to learn.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

most of the time my dog is off lead and most of my searches are open searches. 

The harness is on when cops can give me a definite starting point, which is in reality few and far between, 

Terrain , locus , time etc are factors in deciding if its open or on a line. With pursuit tracks i have had off line , you need to be fit to keep up


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Finally, another (off) lead tracker!! I was beginning to think I was a dinasour.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Phil most of my searches are off lead open searches , the only time i am on line & harness is - bail out from a stolen vehicle so i can cast out from the vehicle until i hit the track. 

Plus its fun to see an open search off lead turn into a straight chase & detain hehe


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I have been running and training (off) lead tracking for awhile. I receive a lot of criticism for it. I prefer it as the majority of the tracks my handlers encounter are 10 minutes or less. we do however track misdemeanors, (confirmed) juvenile offenders on lead or if there is a chance due to contamination of the scene prior to arrival there is the possibly of tracking the wrong person.

> We primarily perform open are searches (off) the lead as well.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I would agree with your methods, off lead the dog can quickly correct itself back onto the track if need be.

In open searches the only time my PD is on lead is line searches, so i probably handle much like yourself


----------

